# Another Extralight...



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Posted mine in another topic some months ago but here are some holiday pics...


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Veeery nice ride. I love the black on black, you don't see many Merlin Extralites in paint. Thanks for the 5 minutes of drool time. 

When / were did you go to France? I'd love to do that one day.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I like Ti bikes because they look so understated. I am not usually a fan of painted Ti but your bike is beautiful. I like that stealth look all in black. Nicely done.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Joe! The house is in the west of the Burgundy region (Bourgogne) near Nevers. I've been there from March till the last week of July. Hope to go back for three weeks this spring. Great region for cycling.

Thanks blakcloud!


----------



## Rotten Headwind (Nov 17, 2009)

That's just too yummy. Good photos, great bike, beautiful location. Good post all round


----------

